# Sloped XL crate for Nissan Rogue and other crossovers



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I recently heard that it's possible to find X-Large crates that have a sloping top so that they can fit in cars with a sloped end. I own a 2011 Nissan Rogue and really need a crate for the car - I don't care if it's a wire crate or a vari-kennel as long as it fits.

Now, the XL vari-kennel types are usually 30" high which is just 2" or so too high for me to fit it in the car. 

Can anyone please recommend a XL crate that is either less than 30" high or is sloped so that one end (front to back, not the sides) is lower than the other end? I can fit 30" high in the middle of the car but not in the back.

Thank you so much! This would be a really awesome find for me so please let me know if you are familiar with anything that can work in a nissan rogue


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

General Cage Slant Front Wire Dog Crate | CSN Stores

I have a Rogue too. I could fit a regular 36" crate (no slant) in my 2009 but haven't tried in my 2011. I used the 36" for my foster Mack (named after Mack truck) who was 85 lbs and a big boy and he had room to lay down and relax.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey, thanks for the info. I had a large vari in there and it fit fine - the only thing is it was a bit small for him. He's light and not that tall but rather long. If I can't find anything else (with more sqft i.e. more in the width side) than the large vari-kennels I'll just get him that and he'll squeeze in there. If I remember, it got to where he could barely turn around in it and could not lie down without contorting his body...

It's a shame about the rogue, how the back slopes like that. My father has a Rav4 and the only thing I like about it is that there is more height in the trunk...


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I searched for a bit and couldn't find anything bigger than a 36" slanted without ordering something custom which would be expensive.

Why do you want him crated? Have you considered a seat belt? I use the Champion harness with mine tethered to either the seat belt or one of the cargo rings in the back with the seats down.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

well, when I take him to the club meet he has to be put away when he's not training (Schutzhund). As of now I have a pet barrier setup and the trunk of the car is basically his crate but that limits my ability to open the hatch for more air. On Sunday, I had to have the AC running almost the entire day because it was way to hot. 

With a crate in the car, I can open the hatch as well as all the doors for some circulation. I can also take the crate out and place it on the side of the field in the shade. So I have more flexibility like that... 

As far as the seat belt, that's not a bad idea for when we are traveling - like I mentioned he's usually in the trunk (do you even call it that in a crossover? lol) behind the pet barrier. With a seat belt I can have him in the back seat on long rides so it's something I'm definitely going to look at... but as far as schutzhund goes, he needs either a crate or a barrier


----------

